# Tablas Island



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

My GF and I were watching a TV show geared to buying property overseas for either retirement, investment or whatever. Despite the rather over simplified production and somewhat scripted events. a recent episode re: Tablas ISland caught our attention. The contradiction is the Westerners yearned for a simple life off the grid and yet were ready to sink $250K US into a home purchase (never mentioning the limits the PH places on real estate. But we were wondering about this Island, is it a destination unto itself? How to get there? Jump off point to Boracay? Expat presence? The Western couple were shown some very large pricey homes/home sites. I don't think the local farmers built these on spec? LOL


----------

